# Snake skin!



## anunnaki (Jan 17, 2013)

Ritrama Ri-Wrap Black Mamba Skin Vehicle Wrapping Film and Vinyl - Solar Sign Supplies

Just wanted to share this!
It's probably been done before, but I thought it could be a cool idea to refinish your guitar with a snakeskin pattern, perhaps I'll try it myself at some point.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 17, 2013)

I did a similar thing to my RG8 but with a white carbon fiber vinyl! It is dead easy as long as you take the time to be precise.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I saw your guitar and it looks awesome! 
That's where I got the idea from.
I'm just wondering how many pieces do you use and where do the pieces join up so that you can't see separate pieces?

EDIT: I can see one piece on the top, is that the only piece?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup, it is only the top. I got a 24"x24" sheet (2ft x 2ft) and that gave me enough to do the top and the headstock and then I had some left over

You could definitely do the whole body but it would be kinda hard I imagine.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!
I just remembered that this idea is kinda like the Ibanez Apex 1 so I googled it and I realised it only had a textured Pattern on the top, so I guess that's the way to do it!


----------



## Menneskedyr (Jan 17, 2013)

I tried on a Ibanez RG body, but I sanded/contoured it wich caused the vinyl not to stick to it. It'll probably work when used on a non-sanded body.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I might get a new white Ibanez rg7421/7420 this year and slap on some white snake skin.

THIS:





PLUS THIS: 





= AWESOME


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2013)

Glam rock,I'm cumming!


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 18, 2013)

I found out that the Apex1 is actually covered all over, but now I know how I'll cover the whole body. I'll cover the back of the guitar just going to the edges and then cover the front going down the sides to the back with a white alligator vinyl wrap and stop when I get to the corner between the side and the back. Also MetalBuddah has inspired me to cover the plastic panels with a black alligator finish the way he covered his panels with the carbon fiber finish.
The white alligator finish that I've found from a company called Hexis is £54 per metre (just a bit pricey) and the width is 1.37m so I think 1m x 1.37m should be enough to cover the whole body. I could save a bit of money by getting a black guitar and using black alligator vinyl, which I could get for much cheaper elsewhere, but I think the white might look cooler. Here's a pic of the white alligator vinyl wrap:


----------



## hairychris (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't beat Ron Thorn though....


----------



## Watty (Jan 18, 2013)

Is that real hide?


----------



## Rojne (Jan 19, 2013)

^a pair of Telecowster's!...


----------



## Walterson (Jan 19, 2013)

Scatter Lee's 2012 Challenge Build Thread -- COMPLETED - Page 11 - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Can't beat Ron Thorn though....



Aaah the moocasters 

That vinyl looks pretty cool


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I'll be kind to the alligators and cows and just stick to the vinyl!


----------



## IndoRGforme (Jan 21, 2013)

My amp head is refinished in snakeskin.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 21, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Scatter Lee's 2012 Challenge Build Thread -- COMPLETED - Page 11 - Telecaster Guitar Forum



This guy always makes the most amazingly awesome things...

Did he drill weight relief holes in the _neck_!!??


----------

